# DIY Scace



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

Another small project idea. I have a pressure gauge which I used to pressure mod my machine. It is one of those that you screw onto your portafilter, I believe it it is a 3/8 BSP female.

The plan is to buy a 3/8 BSP male tee and attach the pressure gauge to one end. On the other end would be a 3/8 BSP female ball lever. On the final end, I would use two lock nuts whereby I would drill through a blank basket.

Another small hole would allow the TC to be inside the basket. All of this would be inserted into a bottomless filter.

Here is my parts list:

1. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brass-Tees-Nickel-plated-Full-Range-of-Styles-and-Sizes-Brass-Tees-up-to-1-Bsp-/111253221885?var=&hash=item19e73571fd 3.99

2. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brass-Mini-Ball-Valve-Female-x-Female-BSP-Metal-Lever-handle-/321360759492?var=&hash=item4ad2980ac4 2.99

3. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydraulic-Adaptors-Male-Female-BSP-Fittings-BSPP-Fitting-All-Sizes-Available-/261404098827?var=&hash=item3cdce6010b x2 3.00

4. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JB-WELD-WORLDS-FINEST-COLD-WELD-2-X-28-4G-NON-CARDED-/250843141987?hash=item3a676a9763 3.99

5. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-HSS-TITANIUM-TIN-GROUND-COBALT-HIGH-QUALITY-DRILL-BITS-LOWEST-PRICE-/251338197822?var=&hash=item3a84ec8b3e 2.50

6. thermocouple 12.00

total 31.47GBP

Will it work?

I suspect the issues I might have will be that there is a lot connected to the tee and there might not be enough room to accommodate everything under the basket. I would need to get a male/ female extension. Also, I don't know how well the TC on ebay are and if T or K is better. I will need buy a blind basket, or maybe I can use a basket I already have and clog the holes with the epoxy. In that case would I need the locking nuts?

Still have not decided if it is work or worth the small investment. I am curious on what is going on with the Gaggia and Brewtus. Both make excellent coffee, but would there be an improvement if I can optimize the PID temp?

Regardless, it will be a fun little project if I decide to do it and as always, will try to document everything on here so others can be inspired or be constructive.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Using a blank basket and leaving the drip tray grill off would give you 150 mm between U/ side of basket and base of drip tray. Definitely use the lock nuts.

If you use the centre arm of the "T" to fit to the basket and two M / F elbows to turn the valve and gauge downwards it may give you more room. Sounds useful project.


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

I had a eureka moment last night. I'll use the Brewtus pressure gauge to calibrate the valve. I'll cut down on the parts and use 1/4 bsp which will reduce cost. All I need is a valve, epoxy, lock nut, basket, and tc. Now for the tc, I found a logging one for 80 but the wife said too expensive lol. It will have to be a yellow one from eBay. Andriuno is another option but way beyond me. So a few questions for the experts.

1. Should I use an opv or will a cheap valve do?

2. K or t tc?

Progress


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I presume the valve is to represent the steady flow as pulling a shot ?. I think the OPV would be open or closed but with little or no control of flow rate. Also unless set to a lesser pressure than the machine OPV they could be in conflict. I think a small adjustable valve would be the best bet. A small one with screw head adjustment would probably be best (finer adjustment ?)


----------

